# Looking for good players in Southern Illinois



## maddman75 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm trying to put together a group of like-minded players in Southern Illinois.  Here's what we're looking for.

- Interested in RP.  We usually have a lot of action as well, but want players that get into their characters and are happy interacting as well as fighting.
- Not restricted on system.  Come on, its RPGs, not rocket science.  Giving a new one a whirl isn't going to kill you.  We're currently looking at D&D Warcraft, All Flesh Must Be Eaten, and Exalted.
- Interested in a character-driven game.  Don't be content to wait in a bar for adventure to come to you.  Go out and find it yourself!

If you're in my neck of the woods and are interested in this type of game, reply here or send an email to maddman_75@yahoo.com.  We will want to meet and hang out a bit before gaming, just to make sure everyone gets along with everyone else.


----------

